# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Download Nokia Care Suite 5.0

## mohamed73

Nokia Care Suite is a Service  Software that supports All Nokia Handsets including GSM and CDMA. The  Main features of Nokia Care Suite is Fuse, Multi IMEI Reader, Multi  Software Updater and Product Support Tool for Store*.* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Fuse*: With Fuse (Connection manager) you can Add, Edit and Delete Connection to Nokia Prommer Device (For Example: FLS-4 and FLS-5). *Multi IMEI Reader*: With IMEI Reader you can view IMEI number of any phone. *Multi Software Updater*: You can use Multi Software Updater to refurbish, update software and provision settings for multiple devices at once. *Product Support Tool for Store*: With Nokia Care  Suite Product Tool, you can refurbish, update software and do other  maintenance work for single product at once. *Requirements*   *.NET Framework*: Before Installing Nokia Care Suite, you have to Install Microsoft .NET framework 2.0, which can be downloaded from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*VC++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable*: Once .NET Framework is Installed on computer, you have to install VC++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable, which can be downloaded from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. *Download Nokia Care Suite* 
 You can الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. Once You have downloaded the Nokia Care Suite, Click on the *Setup file* to Open it and Press on the *Next* button to continue. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 On the Next Screen, Select “_I accept the Terms in the license agreement_” and Press on the *Next* Button to continue. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Next, You have to *Fill your Name* as a Customer of Nokia Suite. Once you filled the Name, click on the *Next* Button to continue. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Now, Setup the Installation Type “*Complete*” or “*Custom*“. We recommend you to choose “*Complete*” option. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 On the Next Screen you will be asked if you want to have “_Shortcut on Desktop_” and “_Quick Launch Shortcut_“. If you want these shortcuts then Select and Click on the Next button to Start Installation Process. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Now, Installation process will be started and once it is completed click on the Finish Button. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Once, installation process is finished you will see Nokia Care Suite  shortcut Icon on the Desktop of your computer. If you want to open Nokia  Care Suite, simply click on the shortcut Icon anytime. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note:* Nokia Care Suite supports Windows XP, Vista and Windows 8 without any errors.

----------


## yaqine

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ALSHARABI

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

